# New poster and questions on thyroid ultrasound



## babymakes4 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hello everyone!

I've stumbled upon this site in search of information on thyroidism and nodules. After having labs done I was diagnosed as having post partum thyroiditis and had an thyroid ultrasound done. I hope y'all don't mind me picking your brain a little bit. 

The results of my ultrasound reports states my thyroid is hypoechoic and heterogeneous bilaterally.

My right lobe measures 4.4 x 2.2 x 2.0 cm and there is a single nonvascular nodule measuring 1.3 x 0.7 x 1.0 cm

My left lobe measures 3.8 x 1.3 x 1.3 cm.

Does this mean my thyroid is hypoechoic and heterogeneous or the nodule is? Any insight to what that means for either my thyroid or nodule?

I'm scheduled for a fna tomorrow morning and pretty nervous about it but anxious to get it over with and to start feeling better. My endo started me on .75mcg of levothyroxine.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

babymakes4 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I've stumbled upon this site in search of information on thyroidism and nodules. After having labs done I was diagnosed as having post partum thyroiditis and had an thyroid ultrasound done. I hope y'all don't mind me picking your brain a little bit.
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome to the board!! It means that your thyroid is hypoechoic and heterogenous.

I am so glad you are getting FNA. Apparently it was suspicious enough to warrant the FNA.

You are in my thoughts and I hope you can let us know how the FNA went (keep ice on the location, that will help a lot) and also I hope and pray the FNA comes back benign.

Either way, we are here for you and glad that you have joined us.


----------



## babymakes4 (Dec 7, 2010)

thanks for your response Andros! I had the fna yesterday and it will not be on my list of "Top 10 Favorite Things"! LOL! But I am glad it's done and now the endless waiting for results!

I will post my results when I get them. Thanks for your thoughts & prayers!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

babymakes4 said:


> thanks for your response Andros! I had the fna yesterday and it will not be on my list of "Top 10 Favorite Things"! LOL! But I am glad it's done and now the endless waiting for results!
> 
> I will post my results when I get them. Thanks for your thoughts & prayers!


Your are welcome and we will be waiting "with you" for your results. Just know that we are here for you and we have a lot of posters who have a lot of experience, knowledge and are very willing to offer their support.


----------

